# Report: Artest to Rockets



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports...kn/5914062.html



> In what had been a quiet offseason, the Rockets are about to make a lot of noise.
> 
> In a stunning move designed to push the Rockets from solid playoff team toward legitimate NBA contenders, the Rockets reached agreement Tuesday with the Sacramento Kings to acquire gifted but controversial forward Ron Artest, according to an NBA executive with knowledge of the deal.
> 
> The Rockets will give up guard Bobby Jackson, a No. 1 draft pick next season and another player that the individual with knowledge of the trade could not name. Rockets general manager Daryl Morey could not be immediately reached for comment.


B-Jax!!! :yay:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, this is just an awful trade.

Maybe it's Jackson and Donte Greene and a first, but still...wow...that pick will not be good, and they could have at least dumped a contract.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Donte Greene a big guy? I remember him being drafted but I know nothing about him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, couldn't get rid of K9.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Donte Green is in the trade according to Sam Amick:

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/014187.html



> The Kings would receive Bobby Jackson, a first-round draft pick next season, recent first-round draft pick/6-foot-10 small forward Donte Green out of Syracuse and cash considerations. The trade, however, can not be finalized until Aug. 14 because that is the earliest date on which Green can be traded. There could also be other players involved to make the deal work. Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie had this to say in a statement.
> "We've had some very positive discussions with Houston involving Ron, but no trade is imminent at this time," Petrie said .
> 
> Reached by phone at 6 p.m. Pacific time, Jackson said he had just been told of the talks.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/383320-donte-greene.html
http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/dontegreene.html
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Donte-Greene-1066/

I think I remember some rumors before the draft that the Kings were high on Greene.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ron Artest is supposedly going to be on the Carmichael Dave Show sometime after 9PM PT tonight. You can listen live here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ewing Jr. and Singeltary might be included in the deal, according to a source with the Kings.

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/014187.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well the Kings are going to get a solid prospect in Greene. Bobby Jackson obviously is in as a salary match, and being a former King might have helped. The pick will most likely be in the mid 20's so no real deal breaker there.

I guess the main trade bite was Greene for Artest. He probably wasn't going to stay in Sacramento, and therefore you guys took a solid peice to build around.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have been looking for a backup PG ever since they traded Bobby for Bonzi a few years ago and he is a good guy in the locker room.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for giving him to us. Don't worry we'll avenge you for what happened in 2002 with the Lakers.

On the bright side, you didn't help out the Lakers. Would you really wanna help out the team that screwed you over!?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He's a Rocket, man: Artest to be traded to Houston



> As recently as this summer, Artest had shared his admiration for Adelman, saying he wished his free-agency year had come that season because of his ability to play well under the veteran coach. It is an ideal reunion for Artest, who decided not to opt out of his contract by the June 30 deadline and almost immediately expressed regret for doing so.
> 
> While Artest repeatedly had stated his desire to remain with the Kings, the organization was not interested in signing him to a long-term deal. Artest, however, had been given a different impression. On July 1, he requested a conference call with his agent and Petrie in which he – according to sources with knowledge of the talks – expressed his desire for a maximum contract. He was informed that he was not in the team's long-term plans. Its plan was to further the youth movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's a no-risk, no-brainer deal for talented Houston



> It was tough to tell over the shrieking celebration with noisemakers and streamers, but they'll love the Ron Artest trade in Houston, too.
> 
> A deal with the framework of Bobby Jackson, Donte Greene and what figures to be a late first-round pick in 2009 for a talented forward, with minor parts likely to be added before becoming official Aug. 14, is an escape route for the Kings and a no-brainer for the Rockets in a way the NBA rarely has no-brainers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings fans thrilled to bid Artest goodbye



> But Houston's gain is not to suggest that many Kings fans weren't rooting for the possibility of seeing Artest in something other than purple.
> 
> "Goodbye, Ron Artest. I won't miss you," said Tom Schmidt, 48, a Kings season ticket holder from Citrus Heights. "I think it's better for the team. Let's move on and get better."





> That Jackson could be part of the deal has many ready to welcome back the fan favorite. Jackson played five seasons for the Kings before stints in Memphis, New Orleans and Houston.
> 
> "Bobby Jackson is my favorite point guard," said Billy Midzan, 35, as he sat in a midtown bar. "I love all of those former Kings players."
> 
> ...


----------

